# I love New Havana



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So the other day I make an order thru New Havana Cigars and today it arrives and best yet it comes in a box like any other BOTL would send so my wife just thinks its from someone on here and not an order. But In a not inside he tell me that they are giving away a tatuaje hat with all box orders but since I am on Cigar Live he thru the hat in Too.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pickup


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

very nice,.. thats what my wife thinks when i make an order as well.. 

Dont ask dont tell.. lol


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Mouth watering goodness. Flint


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice Hat--and the cigars don't look half bad!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

ofcourse the cigars are nice... but I love that hat! Very nice. I just recently started collecting cigar hats... that one will definitely go on the list.

Great pickup Jitz!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That is awesome - very nice of him to do that. I have been staring at that hat (and the lighter, and the ashtray :lol for about a week, just debating about making a purchase. Looks great!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great score, I cant say enough about newhavanacigars great service, great cigars


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

you can't get any better than Tatuate - Great smokes especially the vecru 1 and vecru 2 -


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice stuff there Jitzy, you bombed yourself good! 

CD


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice - I blew myself up with an East/West Tat order from that place! Really like the hat.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

awesome pickup.....Dan takes care of you over there!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Sweet hat! Nice cigars by the way too.


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Thats an awesome hat! I may just have to get one.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Man that is really cool to throw in the hat!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

I agree that hat is really nice..


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

That hat looks sweet!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome smokes and hat!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, what a hit!!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

That is one sweet hat, and some nice Cigars as well.


----------

